# English Mastiff Body Shot thread...



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

*I thought I'd just start a thread for us EM owners to show the body shots of our dogs that were requested. I believe the idea was to compare these dogs and this seems like the easiest way to do it...all in one thread. 

Sugar and Diesel...I just went ahead and put Otis and Mo in with this...I hope you don't mind.

Starting from oldest to youngest...(I guess...)

Dieselsmama's MoJo....(4 years, I believe...)*










*My Uallis, 2 years old...*










*Sugar's Otis...almost 2, right?*










*All we need is Payton...

Also, I'd like to get Tank in here as well...he is owned by new member JeepGirl! (I don't know his age...)*

*I can't help but see a commonality between these dogs...besides the obvious...lol...notice that they kind of stand the same way...? With the same sort of stance...? lol I also noticed that Mo is RIPPED in his back legs...I think he has bigger muscles that Uallis...It really is interesting to see them side by side so to speak!

So where are you Volley and JeepGirl!?! We need Payton and Tank! lol Mr. P's Aslan would be a great addition as well...because well...Aslan is just...impressive looking. Much more intimidating than Uallis that's for sure...
Also, I want to add that since I found out that Uallis isn't the oldest Mastiff on the forum, I don't think that he can be rightly called the "King" anymore...I think that title really belongs to Mo...he is the true King of Dog Forums and rightly so! LOL!!*


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

These are such beautiful, impressive, and imposing dogs. I bet they'd really make a burglar think twice!

You can get a better picture of Ualis though! I can barely see his wrinkly face in that one.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> * I also noticed that Mo is RIPPED in his back legs...I think he has bigger muscles that Uallis...It really is interesting to see them side by side so to speak!
> 
> 
> Also, I want to add that since I found out that Uallis isn't the oldest Mastiff on the forum, I don't think that he can be rightly called the "King" anymore...I think that title really belongs to Mo...he is the true King of Dog Forums and rightly so! LOL!!*


Mo is very honored to be thought of as the King, he'd have been happy with just a daddy Mo LOL. 
He's been gaining a lot of muscle the last month or two i'll be looking forward to seeing how much he gains altogether when he's all done  It's really taken until now for all his other systems and organs to repair themselves, his skin is almost done, the vet said that was the last thing the body would work on. So bring on the muskles lol.




Bonn1997 said:


> These are such beautiful, impressive, and imposing dogs. I bet they'd really make a burglar think twice!
> 
> .



hahahahahahahahahha, sorry but thinking of Mo caring in the least who came in the house cracks me up! It is a good thing he looks intimidating cause he'd be the one sleeping thru our house being emptied


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Now THIS is what I'm talkin about. Yep, we need Payton, Tank and Aslan, and any other EM's on here. 

They are all magnificent in their own right. And while I know most of them are big smooshy snuggle bunnies, just their size should be enough to make anyone think twice, even a stupid criminal! 

And one more thing, what is the difference in size/weight of the EM and the BM? I could go on line, but I figure it's "more better" to get it from those of you who own one or the other.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I love this thread...wonder why.....

I think we need to just keep adding our boys pics to this...The EM thread that never ends...whadda ya think???


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey, works for me. I'd never get to see one if it weren't for this forum!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Bonn1997 said:


> You can get a better picture of Ualis though! I can barely see his wrinkly face in that one.


lol...I'll try. It's not exactly easy to get a good body shot that shows his face well...not that he has a lot of face wrinkles to begin with. Otis is the wrinkly Mastiff around here...



Dieselsmama said:


> Mo is very honored to be thought of as the King, he'd have been happy with just a daddy Mo LOL.
> He's been gaining a lot of muscle the last month or two i'll be looking forward to seeing how much he gains altogether when he's all done. It's really taken until now for all his other systems and organs to repair themselves, his skin is almost done, the vet said that was the last thing the body would work on. So bring on the muskles lol.


Well, I, for one, think Mo should be the King because not only his age, which is still young, but also because of what he has gone through...Not many dogs would have been able to go through what he did and keep their temperament intact. He has every reason to hate and fear people but instead he loves them. He's very special boy. 



alphadoginthehouse said:


> And one more thing, what is the difference in size/weight of the EM and the BM? I could go on line, but I figure it's "more better" to get it from those of you who own one or the other.


BM are just smaller than EM's. They aren't as tall or as heavy. The minimum height for an EM is 30 inches tall for a male, whereas the height range for a BM, according to AKC standard is 25-27 inches.

Here are links for their respective standards:
http://www.akc.org/breeds/bullmastiff/index.cfm##
http://www.akc.org/breeds/mastiff/





Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> I love this thread...wonder why.....
> 
> I think we need to just keep adding our boys pics to this...The EM thread that never ends...whadda ya think???


I think we should too...I love looking at our boys all together like this. I'll be sure to add any "good" shots I get of Uallis to this thread.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Guys! Sorry to come to this thread late. I was gone this weekend. I'll try to get some body shots of Payton today at lunch and post them. I think this will be the coolest thread ever!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info MD. At first glance there doesn't seem to be much difference but once I looked more carefully, the EM is just BIGGER all around: chest, withers, head. You wouldn't think that 3" would make that much difference but boy howdy, it sure does!  I just can't imagine having a dog that big...loveable or not. 

And yeh, you better get some pics of Payton up here VB. Wondered where you were hiding.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Sorry guys, never made it home for lunch. Had to go to a meeting. I'll try to get some up tonight but I have class till 9. yuck!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

volleyballgk said:


> Sorry guys, never made it home for lunch. Had to go to a meeting. I'll try to get some up tonight but I have class till 9. yuck!


Ok, I'll give you a break...this time!  

Now we need Tank and Aslan to compare them all to.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

volleyballgk said:


> Sorry guys, never made it home for lunch. Had to go to a meeting. I'll try to get some up tonight but I have class till 9. yuck!


I'm anxiously waiting... I can't wait to see them. Whenever you can get a chance to is fine.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Taps foot impatiently waiting for Payton and Aslan's pics to be up here


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

...

i can't imagine what it costs to feed one of them tho! lol.. They are absolutely gorgeous dogs. Are they really the couch potatoes i'v heard them described as?

keep all the pics comeing


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

tuffycuddles said:


> ...
> 
> i can't imagine what it costs to feed one of them tho! lol.. They are absolutely gorgeous dogs. Are they really the couch potatoes i'v heard them described as?
> 
> keep all the pics comeing


Speaking for Uallis, he can be pretty lazy most of the time. Although, he does have periods where he's active too...it just comes in short spurts. lol He LOVES his "Grandma" and gets really hyper when he's around her and he turns into a big goofball...its cute because she is really the only one he acts that way with...lol


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> Taps foot impatiently waiting for Payton and Aslan's pics to be up here


Okay okay sorry!  Here we are. It took me a while to get some good pic's of Payton as he is usually leaning against me instead of posing all handsome like. So here's Payton's body shot. He is the youngest of the mastiff's (I think) at only a year and a half old so he still needs to put on some poundage. 

Side Shot









Front Shot- I think his coloring is really close to Mojo's


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, he really does look just like a younger leaner Mo  He's so handsome


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

WOW...Payton is soooo handsome and lean. How much does he weigh now? He looks great. I guess he's the Prince in Training!  That is since Mojo is the oldest (and the King), which would make Otis and Uallis Princes (at age 2). 

Now we just need Aslan and Tank...hint hint hint...to make the thread complete.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> Wow, he really does look just like a younger leaner Mo He's so handsome


He really does!!!

Right Aslan is very happy to be alllowed into the EM thread....K,u know how much i hate this emoticon but..........

Here is side shot from today(crap quality,camera phone)..........








Frontal shot....








When the collar pops he does have wrinkles too...









I really like this thread and as Chrissy said we should continue to update our mastiff buddys on here (great idea Mdawn).....everyones dogs look awesome but im most shocked at how Otis bulked up!!!....Mojo is now the official godfather being the oldest of the mastiff crew.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Aw, Mr P, this thread would NOT be complete w/o Aslan. He is such a handsome fella and I still think he looks the most intimidating...must the mix he has. His pics are great and I am thrilled to have this thread go on and on.  btw...how are Blake and Bless doing these days?


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> He really does!!!
> 
> Right Aslan is very happy to be alllowed into the EM thread....K,u know how much i hate this emoticon but..........


Don't be ridiculous, he's not "allowed" into this thread, he's just as much a part of it. CHA (right back atcha )

I LOVE this pic of Aslan, look at dem lips, makes ya wanna smooch him


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> WOW...Payton is soooo handsome and lean. How much does he weigh now? He looks great. I guess he's the Prince in Training!  That is since Mojo is the oldest (and the King), which would make Otis and Uallis Princes (at age 2).
> 
> Now we just need Aslan and Tank...hint hint hint...to make the thread complete.


Thanks Alpha! He hasn't been to the vet in a while, but we think he's weighing in around 170 right now. Both of his parents peaked around 200-220 so I think he still has a little ways to go yet. And Prince in Training  Now I have to buy him a crown. 


Dom...of course we can't have this thread without Aslan! He looks wonderful as always, I love his deep chest and his wrinkles in hiding.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse;545994 said:


> His pics are great and I am thrilled to have this thread go on and on.  btw...how are Blake and Bless doing these days?


Thank you Alpha
Blake is no longer with me,he tore a king charles spaniels foot half off in a freak incident that could have been prevented,but thats a story for another thread,Bless is cool as always.

Cha back atcha KG


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Right Aslan is very happy to be alllowed into the EM thread....


"Allowed....?" Pfffttt..He's a Mastiff, isn't he? Silly Pooch...  
He is such a handsome dog...I just can't get over how ripped his chest is...

Volley! Payton looks FANTASTIC!!! He has some really nice muscle definition...And OF COURSE he needs a crown...don't you know EVERY prince needs one!! Sheeshhh....


----------



## JeepGirl (Feb 19, 2009)

Whew finally got Tank to be still enough to take some pictures.. 










He really wanted those treats..


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Yay! Tank looks great! Awesome slobber slingers too. Payton would never allow those treats to just sit there like that.  How old is tank? He looks about the same age as Payton.


----------



## JeepGirl (Feb 19, 2009)

volleyballgk said:


> Yay! Tank looks great! Awesome slobber slingers too. Payton would never allow those treats to just sit there like that.  How old is tank? He looks about the same age as Payton.


He will be 2 yrs old in August.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Awww!! Tank looks like he is so sweet!! He also looks like he kind of has the same type of build as Uallis, except Uallis's head is a little...fatter...lol  Also, its nice to see a Mastiff actually looking happy...Uallis is either serious looking or he's trying to look pathetic.


----------



## RRRRRRotts (May 20, 2009)

As someone partial to large dogs, I've finally found a place to look and oooh and awww to my heart's content. I swear, this place is probably better than any kind of therapy!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

JeepGirl said:


> He will be 2 yrs old in August.


Cool. Tank and Payton are only 2 months apart then. Payton will turn 2 in late October.  They both still have a little bit of puppy in their face IMO.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

RRRRRRotts said:


> As someone partial to large dogs, I've finally found a place to look and oooh and awww to my heart's content. I swear, this place is probably better than any kind of therapy!


Glad to see Tank on here. Are we missing anyone? 

I'm not what I would say "partial" to large dogs but I have grown to love the Mastiff and what it stands for. The ones on this thread are unique in their own way, and I can't say I have a favorite. But I am loving this thread and now have a place that I can go to see my guys...hey, I just realized they ARE all males...doesn't anyone have a female Mastiff...that's so sexist!!!


----------



## nitrojedi (Mar 5, 2009)

Well here is 2 shots of my French Mastiff George !!! He's a little on the thin side, but he's still young ( 15 Mo ) and has plenty of time to fill out...


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I knew there was someone missing! How could I forget George?!  He's the one who can give Aslan a run for his money on the intimidation scale! It's the light hair and eyes that are so fine looking. Another one to add to my collection of favorite "big guys" on DF! This just keeps getting better & better.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow. How did I miss this handsome guy? Welcome George you are one awesome looking dog. I agree he has an "Aslan" like intimidation look going on.  And amazing eyes.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> hey, I just realized they ARE all males...doesn't anyone have a female Mastiff...that's so sexist!!!


My next Mastiff is going to be female... 

George is a welcome addition and he really does remind me of Aslan in looks. I agree, he does have the most amazing eyes...I just love his name...it makes me chuckle every time I see a picture thread of him...lol He has awesome muscle tone too...


----------



## nitrojedi (Mar 5, 2009)

Mdawn said:


> My next Mastiff is going to be female...
> 
> George is a welcome addition and he really does remind me of Aslan in looks. I agree, he does have the most amazing eyes...I just love his name...it makes me chuckle every time I see a picture thread of him...lol He has awesome muscle tone too...



I agree George and Aslan have a very similar look to them......How old is Aslan ? Its hard to tell but they also appear to be very similar in size, George is about 27" tall with a very long body and not much over 100 lbs right now, but he is huge for his weight and still puppy skinny ....George is also not very good with new people, it takes quite some time for him to let anyone into his circle of trust, however once he gets to know someone he is one of the suckiest dogs you will meet.. He also seems to be very good with other dogs, he absolutely loves to play, he even can play with a 20 lb French Bulldog Cross and not hurt him...... Gentle patient dog with a very protective nature


----------



## jpct (Mar 19, 2010)

Mdawn said:


> I'm anxiously waiting... I can't wait to see them. Whenever you can get a chance to is fine.


french mastiffs rule they are so muscular smart n powerfull awsome dogs


----------

